# I got them black folk droolin



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 04:52 PM~5684859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


go down the wrong street ull be droolin watching your car drive with out you in it


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 28 2006, 07:55 PM~5684884
> *go  down the  wrong  street  ull be  droolin  watching  your  car drive with  out  you  in it
> *


ya ya, its his street yo


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice Lac... :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

nice cadi.. I make white folk drool... :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 07:52 PM~5684859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO if you was a king you'd live at white castle LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i still need to put the hood trim on and air up the tires and strap up the hoses.. i know

hell, 3 days ago the hood was still in primer, it had no rear brakes, and didnt run :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tyte


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

niceee!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

black people rock man. If your car is tight they aren't afraid to tell you so. Just don't leave the car for to long in compton or some shit lol. _Chris


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 28 2006, 07:55 PM~5684884
> *go  down the  wrong  street  ull be  droolin  watching  your  car drive with  out  you  in it
> *


I stay strapped when I roll through town.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 11:10 PM~5685754
> *I stay strapped when I roll through town.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little collection you got there... I'm starting to work on mine.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

so dan the question is are you gonna go to hamiltonor what?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

inflate the pass front tire douche


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 04:52 PM~5684859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUICK ? IS THAT A VOGUE TIRE UP FRONT AND REG. W/W TIRES IN BACK?


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

seems like it man. Yo nice little collection there man lol. _Chris


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

NICE RIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 28 2006, 10:18 PM~5686014
> *QUICK ? IS THAT A VOGUE TIRE UP FRONT AND REG. W/W TIRES IN BACK?
> *


 :0 I think you just cant see the gold wall in the back..look real close. Lookin good Big Tuna.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

haha fucking guy nice work :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 29 2006, 12:18 AM~5686014
> *QUICK ? IS THAT A VOGUE TIRE UP FRONT AND REG. W/W TIRES IN BACK?
> *


hell no. 72 spoke Zeniths and 13" Vouges  

thanks guys. here it is back in Feburary


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

looks like a nice lac,oh yea and black folks do rock im half black,lol......what kind of pistol is that you have to the right the smallest one? i want it!!!,lol 380?


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn Dan you a gangsta. Rolling through the hood of, what Lakewood? Shit come out to the eastside with that lac, You'll get your shit taken. LOL. For real though your ride looks good man. Cant wait to see it. Spin fest is this weekend you going? Any other shows in Cleveland this year?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 04:52 PM~5684859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Dan!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

That guy is looking at that car like "damn ******, take them tires off"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks nice-n-clean


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Very nice. Now let's see a pic of that set-up.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Those are DEFINATELY white people with dark tans.... look at the conditon of the grass and the bushes groomed into shapes of all sorts. ONLY white people do that.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My Cadillac stigma:


Standards and vogues......beat knocking the trunk lid off.


Reversed and regular white walls....pumps making the front jump.


Its a hard transition for me! Flip mod squad.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 29 2006, 09:09 AM~5687467
> *That guy is looking at that car like "damn ******, take them tires off"
> *


he probably got an offer to sell those tires.....black people love vogues


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 29 2006, 01:51 PM~5689530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

man ive been to your hood those are probably the only black people on the block lol. Lookin good dan you gonna have it out this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

damn man that shit looks EXACTLY like mine









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1114910676.jpg


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jun 29 2006, 06:06 PM~5690201
> *damn man that shit looks EXACTLY like mine
> 
> 
> ...


damn why'd you copy my shit bro? :angry: 



j/p, they do bear an uncanny resemblance.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

someone asked for setup pics... 2 pumps @ 48 volts each.. 4 switches
I plan to do some dress panels and subs in the trunk this summer.... if it doesnt wind up in the classifieds forum first :biggrin:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

<img src=\'http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/9329/cadx3nm.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO COMEDY!!!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice lookin ride Dan, been awhile since i heard from you man. glad to see you still doin it big. keep in touch homie, later


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

nice lac :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

damn i love 90'd 2 dr lacs


lookin good dan!

5th wheel kit ?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jun 29 2006, 11:18 PM~5691710
> *damn i love 90'd 2 dr lacs
> lookin good dan!
> 
> ...


sitting in the basement.  

Glad to hear Landon is making small improvements every day Mike. Someone is really looking out for the little guy.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

some progress pics from March. I was trying to just bust it out at the Indy show, but had too many problems.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 29 2006, 07:34 PM~5691101
> *someone asked for setup pics...  2 pumps @ 48 volts each..  4 switches
> I plan to do some dress panels and subs in the trunk this summer....  if it doesnt wind up in the classifieds forum first  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


before you put it in classified let me know homie


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

more


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

car looks great you never sent me any pics on myspace lol...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 29 2006, 10:24 PM~5691733
> *sitting in the basement.
> 
> Glad to hear Landon is making small improvements every day Mike.  Someone is really looking out for the little guy.
> *


hes doin great right now, thank you. 
you have to get that kit on there Dan, whn i put mine on, it changed how i look at my car. grab yourself that matching wheel and tell yourself its a china when you cut it :biggrin: :biggrin: 

here in the next month or 2, i ill be looking to buy a color bar for mine........ so if you have one you may sale, holler at me first please- just gettin a word in, never know what you got goin on the market :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

my homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm loving the Caddy, Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 29 2006, 07:34 PM~5691101
> *someone asked for setup pics...  2 pumps @ 48 volts each..  4 switches
> I plan to do some dress panels and subs in the trunk this summer....  if it doesnt wind up in the classifieds forum first  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


as always clean car and setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks for all the props. 

i put some stickyback pinstriping on it today and got everything else put back together.

just need to give it another bath before the show tomorrow, this damn buffing compound shit is tough to get off after it sits for a few months.

I'll post some more pics later.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Lac looking good Dan.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn is that the one the old man built in illinois i remeber that car i even talked to him said he had bought all the 90 stuff new at the dealer if im not mistaken and took the panels off a limo


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 1 2006, 12:30 PM~5698842
> *damn is that the one the old man built in illinois i remeber that car i even talked to him said he had bought all the 90 stuff new at the dealer if im not mistaken and took the panels off a limo
> *


yep thats the one. they half assed alot of the panels and shit, it took some messing around to get them on good and correct. i still need front pieces for the quarter molded into 1 piece.

pic from today


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Time to extend them uppers. Looking good though. Let me know when you sell it. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 06:15 PM~5699936
> *Time to extend them uppers.  Looking good though.  Let me know when you sell it. :cheesy:
> *


I'll extend them as soon as I can get one of the homies to take them off for me. those fuckin bolts are buried in there :angry:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 04:15 PM~5699936
> *Time to extend them uppers.  Looking good though.  Let me know when you sell it. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

nice, very nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

loving t bro clean ass fuck


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 1 2006, 10:23 PM~5701571
> *loving t bro clean ass fuck
> *



did nim just call dan a clean ass fuck? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 2 2006, 10:23 AM~5702524
> *did nim just call dan a clean ass fuck?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes im very hygenic


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 04:07 PM~5699660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!!!

i approve, carry on


----------



## supermachine (Jan 26, 2004)

real nice job dan.. car looks great. so i guess no more 30 minute 3 wheelin episodes then?

HOW THE HELL YOU PAINTING in your garage, with the damn door open in broad daylight?? that shit would get you a serious fine around here.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supermachine_@Jul 2 2006, 11:20 AM~5702633
> *real nice job dan.. car looks great.  so i guess no more 30 minute 3 wheelin episodes then?
> 
> HOW THE HELL YOU PAINTING in your garage, with the damn door open in broad daylight??  that shit would get you a serious fine around here.
> *


well, the neighbors would rather have me do that, the cut, weld, and grind all weekend :biggrin: 

if I can keep a car long enough, i'd like to wrap the frame so I can hop and 3 wheel this bitch a little.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 06:46 PM~5700285
> *I'll extend them as soon as I can get one of the homies to take them off for me.  those fuckin bolts are buried in there  :angry:
> *


 :uh: big ass breaker bar and a home made wrench with a long handle to brace itself on the nut side ( no jokes on the nut )

if i can do it, you sure as hell can. love the pics of it infront of the water :thumbsup: be my desk top wall paper when i get home


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

did a little upgrade this morning. pay no attention to the mess of tools ad boxes, lol.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 06:46 PM~5700285
> *I'll extend them as soon as I can get one of the homies to take them off for me.  those fuckin bolts are buried in there  :angry:
> *


You rang?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

When I saw you said you did a little upgrade, I saw the first pic and said out loud to myself "What the fuck? He put a Pepboys steering wheel cover on and then posted it on the internet?"

Then I scrolled down. Nardi looks good in there.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5703208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> When I saw you said you did a little upgrade, I saw the first pic and said out loud to myself "What the fuck?  He put a Pepboys steering wheel cover on and then posted it on the internet?"
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like a tiny model car lol


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jul 2 2006, 01:15 PM~5703623
> *looks like a tiny model car lol
> *


ONLY WITH DANS BIG ASS IN THERE :0 ....AND THEM FOLKS AINT "BLACK" TO MY STANDARDS!..SIHT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 08:10 PM~5685754
> *I stay strapped when I roll through town.
> 
> 
> ...


  u missing the ak-47 tho...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Jul 2 2006, 05:34 PM~5703924
> * u missing the ak-47 tho...
> *


ya I want one, but dont know much about them. I know theres good ones and shit ones. just gotta do a little research before I spend the money.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

where did you get the teloscoping adaptor?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 2 2006, 09:13 PM~5704876
> *where did you get the teloscoping adaptor?
> 
> 
> ...


I hit up Kita and he hooked me up with a guy in Cali, cant remember the name of the shop though. I have the Nardi P/N if you want it though.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Dan how do those piston accumulators work and did you filled them with air or nitrogen?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jul 2 2006, 10:06 PM~5705175
> *Hey Dan how do those piston accumulators work and did you filled them with air or nitrogen?
> *


man I filled them up with a bicycle pump to 300 PSI>. I guess they work OK, I never drove it without them so its hard to say


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 2 2006, 08:10 PM~5705206
> *man I filled them up with a bicycle pump to 300 PSI>.  I guess they work OK, I never drove it without them so its hard to say
> *


But I mean how is the ride with them right now is it smooth like stock or just good


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jul 2 2006, 10:15 PM~5705228
> *But I mean how is the ride with them right now is it smooth like stock or just good
> *


it rides nice but the front end is making some awful noises that I need to look into.

on the back I have 2 ton springs with no shocks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 06:52 PM~5684859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them black folk got that landscape on lock.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 29 2006, 10:29 PM~5691757
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


You fucker, i have been wanting pics of a fleetwood with out its top on for A VERY LONG TIME so I could finish mY CONVERSION and you had them the whole time! :angry: :biggrin: J/P :biggrin: ThE Ride is looking great DaN


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 08:10 PM~5685754
> *I stay strapped when I roll through town.
> 
> 
> ...


Forget to pull this one out for your pic :dunno:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn that bitch looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jul 3 2006, 01:35 AM~5706434
> *Forget to pull this one out for your pic  :dunno:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jul 3 2006, 01:35 AM~5706434
> *Forget to pull this one out for your pic  :dunno:
> *


hahaha dan u queer


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

13 inches mufukkas


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2006, 08:10 PM~5685754
> *I stay strapped when I roll through town.
> 
> 
> ...


 good pic you googled! the cars still clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 21 2006, 10:11 PM~5819396
> *good  pic you  googled! the cars  still clean! :thumbsup:
> *


no google homie..  

I keep the AR right here next to me in the computer room. How do you like the new scope?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 21 2006, 07:18 PM~5819443
> *no google homie..
> 
> I keep the AR right here next to me in the computer room.  How do you like the new scope?
> ...


ya put that in the back seat of the caddie & ride through the hoodz in yo city! hope its not a air soft :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: & the scopes cool but dont have time for all that if some one run up or roll up just stay safe family!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 21 2006, 09:06 PM~5819352
> *13 inches mufukkas
> 
> 
> ...



where did you gert that man? i want that but 14" pm me if you dont want anyone to know


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE CADDY,CLEAN BUT WHY WOULD BLACK PEOPLE CARE WHAT YOU HAVE. YOU THINK THEY DO BUT THEY DONT.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 21 2006, 06:06 PM~5819352
> *13 inches mufukkas
> 
> 
> ...


were did you get that ese?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 21 2006, 11:24 PM~5819947
> *NICE CADDY,CLEAN BUT WHY WOULD BLACK PEOPLE CARE WHAT YOU HAVE. YOU THINK THEY DO BUT THEY DONT.
> *


it was a sarcastic statement based on the picture my wife took.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 21 2006, 10:26 PM~5819508
> *ya put that in the back seat of the caddie & ride through the  hoodz in yo city! hope its not a  air  soft :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono: & the scopes cool but dont have time for all that if some one  run up or  roll up just stay safe family!
> *


in close quarters you fire that fucker from the hip! got that 40 round magazine so i dont really need to aim, lol.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 21 2006, 09:24 PM~5819947
> *NICE CADDY,CLEAN BUT WHY WOULD BLACK PEOPLE CARE WHAT YOU HAVE. YOU THINK THEY DO BUT THEY DONT.
> *


not true..all black folks want what dan has. you think they dont but they do.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 21 2006, 11:00 PM~5819764
> *where did you gert that man? i want that but 14" pm me if you dont want anyone to know
> *






> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 22 2006, 02:21 AM~5820686
> *were did you get that ese?
> *




I made them out of a piar of 18" emblems. you just need to be smarter than the average person. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 22 2006, 07:14 AM~5821213
> *it was a sarcastic statement based on the picture my wife took.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 22 2006, 07:17 AM~5821221
> *not true..all black folks want what dan has. you think they dont but they do.
> *


THINK WHAT YOU WANT, THATS FINE, I NOTICE YOU ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING TO SAY ANYWAY.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 22 2006, 08:24 AM~5821230
> *THINK WHAT YOU WANT, THATS FINE, I NOTICE YOU ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING TO SAY ANYWAY.
> *


damn bro..im just messing with ya..its called KIDDING..done here often.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 21 2006, 09:24 PM~5819947
> *NICE CADDY,CLEAN BUT WHY WOULD BLACK PEOPLE CARE WHAT YOU HAVE. YOU THINK THEY DO BUT THEY DONT.
> *


you noticed i've always got something to say?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 22 2006, 07:27 AM~5821239
> *you noticed i've always got something to say?
> *


I'M DONE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 22 2006, 08:31 AM~5821249
> *I'M DONE
> *


thought you were kidding to bro..my apologies.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 30 2006, 01:34 AM~5691101
> *someone asked for setup pics...  2 pumps @ 48 volts each..  4 switches
> I plan to do some dress panels and subs in the trunk this summer....  if it doesnt wind up in the classifieds forum first  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dats nce, Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 22 2006, 07:17 AM~5821222
> *I made them out of a piar of 18" emblems.  you just need to be smarter than the average person. :biggrin:
> *


ima dumbass, so i wouldve never figured it out


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jul 22 2006, 04:18 PM~5822542
> *ima dumbass, so i wouldve never figured it out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 22 2006, 09:17 AM~5821221
> *not true..all black folks want what dan has. you think they dont but they do.
> *


it's true...all black folk want what dan has...we were rollin' today and black folk were runnin' after us in the lac :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 22 2006, 06:17 AM~5821222
> *I made them out of a piar of 18" emblems.  you just need to be smarter than the average person. :biggrin:
> *


good looking out & im above average homie


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

damn dan let me drop the impala off at the crib homie shit


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

bump for the best topic tile of 2006


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 30 2006, 11:29 PM~6866108
> *bump for the best topic tile of 2006
> *


 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 30 2006, 11:29 PM~6866108
> *bump for the best topic tile of 2006
> *


title, not tile.. what a fuckin jackass


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck it, some new pics before I take it apart and sell it..

please dont think the mint green house is mine :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 30 2006, 11:35 PM~6866130
> *title, not tile..  what a fuckin jackass
> *


Dan all you had to do was edit your quote to fix it title then it would have made me look like i changed to tile in my quote! :uh: Dumbass!



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 30 2006, 11:39 PM~6866147
> *Dan all you had to do was edit your quote to fix it title then it would have made me look like i changed to tile in my quote!  :uh:  Dumbass!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


99.5 percent of the illiterate bastards on here wouldnt even notice it said tile... hell, I bet you didnt :0


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

good this topic takes me to the sixties all over again im sure white folks mexicans, black, asians whatever would see that car and look twice so im sure that guy forgot about it by now but thanks for telling us all white people want to do is impress black folks great.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 30 2006, 11:42 PM~6866170
> *99.5 percent of the illiterate bastards on here wouldnt even notice it said tile...  hell, I bet you didnt  :0
> *


YEP YOUR RIGHT!  IM SO STUPIED!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Dec 30 2006, 11:43 PM~6866172
> *good this topic takes me to the sixties all over again im sure white folks mexicans, black, asians whatever would see that car and look twice so im sure that guy forgot about it by now but thanks for telling us all white people want to do is impress black folks great.
> *


*
:roflmao: *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

you really shoulda had another name for this topic....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@Jun 28 2006, 09:32 PM~5686118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: ....dan lookin good


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 29 2006, 04:34 PM~5691101
> *someone asked for setup pics...  2 pumps @ 48 volts each..  4 switches
> I plan to do some dress panels and subs in the trunk this summer....  if it doesnt wind up in the classifieds forum first  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Bump TTT for a clean Lac


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 1 2007, 03:20 PM~6876495
> * Bump TTT for a clean Lac
> *


X2


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 07:46 PM~5700285
> *I'll extend them as soon as I can get one of the homies to take them off for me.  those fuckin bolts are buried in there  :angry:
> *


that shit aint no joke huh dan i hate caddys and there metal ass fenderwells


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 06:46 PM~5700285
> *I'll extend them as soon as I can get one of the homies to take them off for me.  those fuckin bolts are buried in there  :angry:
> *


OH COME ON NOW DAN! YOUR HANDS ARE MUTALATED ENOUGH, ONE MORE FINGER MISSING WONT KILL YA! 


THEY SURE CAN TAKE A BEATING! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 1 2007, 05:31 PM~6877066
> *OH COME ON NOW DAN! YOUR HANDS ARE MUTALATED ENOUGH, ONE MORE FINGER MISSING WONT KILL YA!
> THEY SURE CAN TAKE A BEATING! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sad but true

hey billy, you want to buy a 44" moonroof? :cheesy:


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

X2
[/quote]
X3 hey didn't I see dat 4 sale in the classifieds somewhere, If it's still around by the time I get my taxes in feb I want it!

```

```


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2LO4URHO_@Jan 1 2007, 10:10 PM~6878865
> *
> 
> X3 hey didn't I see dat 4 sale in the classifieds somewhere, If it's still around by the time I get my taxes in feb I want it
> *


it'll still be here


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 1 2007, 06:02 PM~6877289
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sad but true
> ...


I think im gonna have to , :biggrin: LOL!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 1 2007, 10:30 PM~6879005
> *I think im gonna have to ,  :biggrin: LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: 

only 225 dollars, homie hookup price


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 1 2007, 10:37 PM~6879054
> *:biggrin:
> 
> only 225 dollars, homie hookup price
> *


:0 :0 :0 Now you Got me drooling from a stroke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dan check your pm! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

that is a nice caddy you did good things to it


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

Very clean Lack! love the colors!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt nice lac!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 28 2006, 06:55 PM~5684884
> *go  down the  wrong  street  ull be  droolin  watching  your  car drive with  out  you  in it
> *


wahaha and shit himself too


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, Dan, are those accumalators working out pretty good for you? I wanted to get some for the wife's car because I like the look of those better than the traditional style.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new pics with new wheels. still gotta jbweld the chips on..


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks gangsta


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

lookin god dan :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck yea, lookin real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

looks real good


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

DDAAMMNNN ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

damn lookin badass !! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks good man :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Solid  :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks much better than the mustards and mayos you were running.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 20 2007, 04:13 PM~7737402
> *new pics with new wheels.  still gotta jbweld the chips on..
> 
> 
> ...


thats what the fuck im sayin,lay frame,hey dan when you gonna extend those uppers?  :cheesy:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 21 2007, 02:10 AM~7740635
> *thats what the fuck im sayin,lay frame,hey dan when you gonna extend those uppers?   :cheesy:
> *


the guy who does them done got lazy or something..


thanks for all the props guys!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 21 2007, 07:57 AM~7741311
> *the guy who does them done got lazy or something..
> thanks for all the props guys!
> *


lol you dont do your own arms or what?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7742156
> *lol you dont do your own arms or what?
> *


ya. thats the problem


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

super clean, that shit on da ground aint it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 21 2007, 07:57 AM~7741311
> *the guy who does them done got lazy or something..
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 21 2007, 08:57 AM~7741311
> *the guy who does them done got lazy or something..
> thanks for all the props guys!
> *


don't ya hate when that happens


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

car looks gr8


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks real good Tuna.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

THE MUSTANG FITS HIM MUCH BETTER THAN A COOL CAR


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 16 2007, 10:04 PM~9017714
> *
> *


DONT BE SAD


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:15 PM~9017814
> *THE MUSTANG FITS HIM MUCH BETTER THAN A COOL CAR
> *


x2 dat ***** Tuna is a geek!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 17 2007, 05:30 PM~9024065
> *x2 dat ***** Tuna is a geek!
> *


and i believe he likes man on man anal :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@Jun 28 2006, 10:32 PM~5686118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I just seen the caddy over the weekend..And the guy that has it now has it forsale...Looks good though..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 17 2007, 06:18 PM~9024353
> *I just seen the caddy over the weekend..And the guy that has it now has it forsale...Looks good though..
> *


damn thats quick :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 17 2007, 04:32 PM~9024082
> *and i believe he likes man on man anal :0
> *


oh boy does he...ever since he got that stang, all that dude talks about is man on man anal


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Oct 17 2007, 06:48 PM~9024538
> *oh boy does he...ever since he got that stang, all that dude talks about is man on man anal
> *


  :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

butstang......


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 17 2007, 06:18 PM~9024353
> *I just seen the caddy over the weekend..And the guy that has it now has it forsale...Looks good though..
> *


ya it's like the black plague. I dont know why nobody wants to keep it? Honestly, did you see anything bad about it? Obviously it's not LOTY material, but....


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 17 2007, 06:42 PM~9024939
> *ya it's like the black plague. I dont know why nobody wants to keep it?  Honestly, did you see anything bad about it?  Obviously it's not LOTY material, but....
> *


The paintjob is terrible and the a-arms arent extended...j/k :biggrin: ..Its a great looking caddy honestly..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 17 2007, 06:42 PM~9024939
> *ya it's like the black plague. I dont know why nobody wants to keep it?  Honestly, did you see anything bad about it?  Obviously it's not LOTY material, but....
> *


i wanted them fuckin limo panels off the doors! :angry: :biggrin:


----------

